# New tackle shop



## cutman (Apr 1, 2005)

There is a new shop on Shore Dr. --- Crab Creek Outfitters, ph: 460-1958. Ann who used to be at Lighthouse is the owner and will have surf fishing gear by 1 March. She seems to want to cater to us shorebounders with fly, light tackle and surf gear. Stop by and wish her luck.


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Tell Ann...*

That she ties some of the best flies I have seen.

And wish her the best of luck.

FW


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Where abouts on shore drive is it?


----------



## wag23455 (Sep 27, 2004)

Tackle stores on Shore Dr are becoming like 7-11's. Unfortunately in the end, they all seem to carry about the same - no matter what they had originally touted out to be. Shall I hold me breath?


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

wag...hold your breath...give a new shop a chance will ya...


----------



## cutman (Apr 1, 2005)

*location*

Sorry I forgot location. The shop is eastbound on 
Shore Dr. next to Croakers restaurant.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

> The shop is eastbound on
> Shore Dr. next to Croakers restaurant.


Isn't that where the Long Bay Point Anex is located?


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

cutman said:


> There is a new shop on Shore Dr. --- Crab Creek Outfitters, ph: 460-1958. Ann who used to be at Lighthouse is the owner and will have surf fishing gear by 1 March. She seems to want to cater to us shorebounders with fly, light tackle and surf gear. Stop by and wish her luck.


It was nice to meet you, Cutman, in the new tackle shop.
She says that she will attempt to be the lowest price on Fish Bites.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

well while we are talking about new bait shopd let me chime in here. One of the advertisers here on P&S The Bait Shack has been bending over backwards for us. I for one think they are doing a wonderful job. First let me say that I have emailed Randy a couple times and he responds quickly to the emails. Further he will do what it takes for the local guy wheather you are a hook and sinker bottom fishermen targeting spot/croaker or a tackle Ho buying top of the line equipment. For one he made a post and asked us what we wanted him to carry then went to a fishing tackel show and did just that stocked up on what we wanted. Next he carries fresh bait we are talking if frsh bait is to be had he will have it. Next I called him today and asked if he would match a price I receiv3d on a couple reels from another online tackel shop and not only did he say yes....he ordered it for me today without requiring me to come pay or provide a deposite. So I have never met Randy but I will be in his shop tomarrow to pay for my reels and will probably buy a couple rods as well. He will get all my future business. You guys need to check his shop out and support him whenever you can. I dont think you will be able to beat his prices of service. Kuddo's Randy and thanks


----------



## Fly Wacko (Aug 8, 2005)

*Hey Fan...*

Let me know if they have a saltwater fly section.

FW


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

FW for fly's Ann will probably be your best bet with Bishop's being probably second he has a nice section as well. I don't fly fish any more but keep meaning to relearn.

RF I believe Randy's place will have a much different specialty which will have a broader appeal to P&S er's,(most bait fish) but this new shop will bring alot to the table.


----------



## DS422 (Apr 28, 2004)

Thanks for the info cutman.


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

cutman said:


> There is a new shop on Shore Dr. --- Crab Creek Outfitters, ph: 460-1958. Ann who used to be at Lighthouse is the owner and will have surf fishing gear by 1 March. She seems to want to cater to us shorebounders with fly, light tackle and surf gear. Stop by and wish her luck.



Good!....hope it puts lighthouse out of business...they are the worst. I could rattle on and on but won't here, lets just say I'll never go in there again!


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

I agree it's nice to have another local shop. I will still do business with Randy as I have in the past, but it's nice to have another place on Shore Dr you can stop and get some stuff quickly if needed.


----------



## Shooter (Nov 14, 2004)

Just a note, I am sure this new shop will be a good place but we must remember The Bait Shack is helping to keep this board up and running as a sponcer. Randy at the Bait shack is more than willing to get what we want in stock, beat others prices and cater to our needs as pier, surf and yakers so every chance ya get we need to stand by those who help us.


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Yeah then ya have some low down scoundrals that make their own equipment and sell it to others cheaper than what you can get it in the local shop for .......................Nah im just kiddin with ya Shooter....all in good fun ...Im all for supporting the locals that look after ya...AND for supporting yourself when possible. There was a store here I used to work for and they sold out, and then when they sold out the new owners went out of buisness...The same people worked there tho for the most part...Always looked after me when I needed something...Now that Im gettin ready to turn 21 in a few months where am I gonna go and get a deal on a Glock


----------



## Fireball (Aug 15, 2005)

*Note To Gordy*

There is absolutely nothing wrong with Lighthouse Tackle !!! Todd, Darvin and Mike have been just super dealing with me. Todd even replaced a rod for me with a new one, when the breakage was caused by my own misuse and ignorance of how to deal with a bad snag at Lesner. I am a fairly new saltwater fisherman, and at times have picked out items from their store that were probably not exactly suited for my purpose. They put them back on their shelves and helped me select the proper stuff that most times were a whole lot cheaper than what I chose originally. They are not just in it for the almighty dollar. They have given me great advice on fishing and I am thankful to have a tackle shop handy that has their knowledge and integrity. I have always received friendly, courteous treatment from them....I wish all the shops had their class....maybe the problem is with you !!
Howie


----------



## Fish4Food (Jun 17, 2004)

Or not


----------



## gordy (Aug 20, 2004)

Fireball said:


> There is absolutely nothing wrong with Lighthouse Tackle !!! Todd, Darvin and Mike have been just super dealing with me. Todd even replaced a rod for me with a new one, when the breakage was caused by my own misuse and ignorance of how to deal with a bad snag at Lesner. I am a fairly new saltwater fisherman, and at times have picked out items from their store that were probably not exactly suited for my purpose. They put them back on their shelves and helped me select the proper stuff that most times were a whole lot cheaper than what I chose originally. They are not just in it for the almighty dollar. They have given me great advice on fishing and I am thankful to have a tackle shop handy that has their knowledge and integrity. I have always received friendly, courteous treatment from them....I wish all the shops had their class....maybe the problem is with you !!
> Howie



Like you said Howie, your new to saltwater fishing. Give it some time junior. Keep doing business with them...they will surely let you down. They have let me down numerous times and I've done business with them for many many years...but not anymore. The service you are talking about in your post is the bare minimum I would expect from any tackle shop. 
Give some other shops a try. Randy at bait shack, or closer to this area, the guys at OE2 or even LBP, will excede your expectations.

Better yet, keep using lighthouse, report back to us in a couple years when you get a little more experience, and let us know how it goes.


----------



## NTKG (Aug 16, 2003)

nothing to do with this but just so u kno...


every damn tackle shop you go to should replace anything that breaks for any reason, yours, mine, manufacs...


wanna know why? most of these company's will replace any merchandise returned as damaged or defective, at no cost to most retailers. it is not a super deal when people do this, it costs the shop nothing, and makes people think they are "nice to deal with" and the customer gets to keep fishing.... i dont know why some people (shops) make it out to be like they eat the money out of the deal....


----------



## RiverOtter (Jun 30, 2005)

*another vote for the Bait Shack...*

I just talked to Randy at the Bait Shack on the phone today as a first time customer. I had gotten some quotes on some tica rods (the new dolphin series) and a few reels earlier in the week via email. Quick response from him, but he couldn't come close on price for a couple items, and others he was close on or beat. I ordered 2 Daiwa's and a couple spare baitrunner spools from him today as he didn't have them in stock (and the same as RedskinFan, I didn't have to even give him any payment info)...he said they'll be in probably by Wed. or Thurs., which I think is pretty quick. He asked about the other items that I'd decided to purchase elsewhere and was sorry that he couldn't beat those prices, but said that for us P&S'ers he'll do everything he can to get the items we want, and to continue hitting on him for the best price as he'll work with us. Seemed like a real nice guy, and I'm anticipating this transaction to go smoothly, and more of my business to be going his way in the future.

As far as the fly stuff goes, I'm sure that Ann will be carrying a pretty good selection of flies and probably tying materials as that seems to be what she specializes in. If that proves to be the case, she will have a specialty niche in the market as there really aren't any other places around besides Bass Pro Shops that carry a good selection, especially for local patterns.


----------



## Newsjeff (Jul 22, 2004)

I think the guys at Lighthouse are awesome. You want bull****, go to OE2. At least at Lighthouse you're gonna get the truth. 

I wish the best for Ann. She's good people.

Randy at the Bait Shack is one of the best shop owners in Hampton Roads. The Bait Shack is looking to become THE source for pier and surf supplies. Randy's working hard to pull it together for us, and I have no doubt he'll succeed.


----------



## Dyhard (Oct 24, 2002)

I just noticed the Bait Shop on the top of the page. That's good enough for me, I will send customers that way even though I am never near Airline Blvd. I wish Randy had a place near the Lynnhaven.
I will 'hint' to Anne that she should expect to help Flea in some way with his noble effort to give us FHBs a place to argue about line and tell whoppers about fish.


----------



## Richmond Medic (May 28, 2002)

ive fished the va beach area for about 6 yrs now. i have been using lighthouse for 4 of those years. i have never had a problem with them. now i only fish the beach maybe 5 times a year. last year i tried the bait shack. i was very pleased with them as well. now, if i had to pick one i would pick the bait shack. it seems like he is going out of his way to make us happy. you dont see lighthouse doing that........yet.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

Hmmmmm


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

well I will chime in w/ my .02 here. I too hate Lighthouse and I have my reasons (one particular employee). I'm all for supporting the baitshack, but I live 3 blocks from rudee inlet so the chances of me going to Ptown to buy tackle is pretty slim, I could almost get to BPS in the same amount of time (woops did I say that) as far as getting BS'd at tackle shops, I try to gather all my fishing info afield or online at sites like this one, so buy the time I walk into a shop, I know damn well what I want.
and I dont need to ask any questions. If I ask anything, it's whats been weighed in lately and where it came from.


----------



## Fishman (Apr 23, 2000)

for you people that have gone into the new shop Is Ann there all the time?


----------



## chest2head&glassy (Jul 2, 2002)

rockhead said:


> well I will chime in w/ my .02 here. I too hate Lighthouse and I have my reasons (one particular employee).


C'mon Rock - you know he 'found' that tacklebox.


----------



## reelrebel18 (Oct 13, 2004)

she is there all the time for now i talked to her today and she is still setting up 
it looks like i'll be working there


----------



## RiverOtter (Jun 30, 2005)

*followup...*

Just a followup on my post above...

I picked up my reels and spare spools yesterday at the Bait Shack. Randy's a real nice guy, and in talking with him he's definitely going to be doing his best for the P&S crowd to get us what we want. All that stuff got ordered last Sat., and the reels were in by Wed, and the spools were there yesterday (coming from California). Good prices, fast service, and a friendly shop. I'll be doing more business there for sure, and I'd advocate any of you to also give him a try. The shop isn't fully stocked yet, but if an item can be ordered, he can have it for you. Keep in mind he's also supporting the website as well...at least keep him in mind when you need something.


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

just want to say that I ordered a bunch of stuff from Randy and unfortuinutly my avet is on back order my fault because I have to have the blue one lol. Raandy called me and let me know that it was gonna be a few extra days. I went in and ordered a Tica 11'6" casting rod and when it came in it was makrked wrong. Said 4-10 when it was supposed to be 3-8. Randy had already checked it out with Tica and then called me. Said that Tica assured him that it was 3-8 and just marked wrong. I could have went ahead and got it but Randy suggested that I wait and have Tica send me one that was correctly marked just to be safe. I was in no rush and decided to wait. went ahead and ordered a Tica Dolphin 10' spinning rod as well,

I am set now .....well maybe one more custom. But that one I am going to build myself. Randy has been great so far and his ability to get the equipment I want at great prices well cannot be beat around here. I know that Ptown can be out of your way but I would suggest you decide what you want/need then make a trip out there it will be worth it. He can also do all your transactions over he phone and deliveried to your house ....hmmm there is a thought.

Give him a try

KEn


----------



## fishbone4_14_74 (Feb 7, 2005)

Ken look at ya trying to become the new HOE I see    


Welcome to the DARK SIDE !!!!!!!!!!

counting down 2 months to go


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

I see it this way. I'm a customer and the more shops there is for me to get what I want(notice I didn't say need<--Tackle Ho) the better.
I've had bad experiences at two of the local shops but I just call them dumb @sses and move on. I think I know enough about my obsession that I don't need their opinion. Not Very healthy to hold a grudge. Now thats not to say I don't ask questions, but I ask the right people.
So with that in mind I'm going to continue visiting the local shops and see how they can assist in my obsession.
Chapa


----------



## RedskinFan228 (Jun 28, 2004)

jjaachapa said:


> I see it this way. I'm a customer and the more shops there is for me to get what I want(notice I didn't say need<--Tackle Ho) the better.
> I've had bad experiences at two of the local shops but I just call them dumb @sses and move on. I think I know enough about my obsession that I don't need their opinion. Not Very healthy to hold a grudge. Now thats not to say I don't ask questions, but I ask the right people.
> So with that in mind I'm going to continue visiting the local shops and see how they can assist in my obsession.
> Chapa


i concur with that. I too have had some bad experiences with local shops. Now they get zero of my business. I do shop around so I know what the best possible prices for what I want are then will go to the one that treats me best. The bait shack. I dont expect him to lose money to match or beat prices because he may not be able to and that wont negate my sale. It is about the all around service and prices I get. may be close on one but much better on the rest of my sale well he gets the sale. Only thing that I would buy elsewhere would be bait and that would be because in a pinch I was out. I try to keep a freezer full....but if i needed some to run to sandbridge sorry I cant make the trip to Ptown first. Hopefully I would have it in my freezer from my last Ptown trip but you never know. Besides I catch alot of my own bait. Or should I say I try to but more often than not I mouch off of Catman32 who catches enough for most of the east coast LMAO. tahnks eric.


----------



## jjaachapa (Aug 7, 2004)

I really do need to get to Randy's bait shop some time and spend some money. I've been hearing about him for a year now and I can't seem to get out there. 
If I can make it to Bass Pro I can make it to the Bait shack.


----------

